# Discoloured interior plastic



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Just a quick one.........

The interior plastic lining to our hab door has discoloured from almost white to a rather yukky shade of yellow.

Any ideas on how we can revive the 'new' look on it - without having to purchase a new one or painting it?

Cheers!!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Be delighted to be proven wrong Carl but I don't think there is a way, my cab window surrounds are the same, I've learn't to live with it.

Pete

Now watch someone come along with a brilliant solution :roll:


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Could maybe try a paint cutting compound like 'T Cut' or the much better 'Farecla G3'
Try a bit on a hidden area first.


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

I've heard that heating the surface with a hair dryer will bring the original pigment to the surface and then you remove the top discoloured surface with some kind of cleaner.

Never tried it - perhaps others have tried this method and can advise.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning, 

Coincidentally a customer advised me yesterday that he used Brasso to restore his vanity basin which worked very well, so perhaps this is worth a shot but always try an inconspicuous area first.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

I've used Brasso on a plastic bath, worked great.


Bob


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Be careful with the Brasso, Tcut etc. ideas if the plastic is textured, fine if it is a smooth surface.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions all......have some Brasso under the kitchen sink, so will give that one a go first. Yes, the plastic is textured, but will try a hidden area first to see how it goes.

Will post up 'before' and 'after' pics as it happens!!!

Cheers!!!!


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

You could always paint it. There's lots of specialist paints in spray can or regular pots for plastics. Have a word with a proper paint supplier (motor trade paint suppliers) not DIY superstores for the best advice on what to use.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

You could look at Techno 100's thread - he's used autoglym to good effect, and has sprayed items to match, worth a look


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Personally I wouldn't use either Brasso or T-cut on plastics. They contain ammonia compounds which can damage some types of plastic. 'Farecla G3' or any of the other Farecla abrasive products are water based and won't harm any plastics.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

In my experience once that type of plastic goes yellowish, no amount of rubbing or scrubbing will restore it. The inside of our habitation door went exactly the same as you describe and I covered it with a matt chome effect type of Fablon. Don't think that was the actual manufacturer, but you know the stuff I mean, which we got from a French supermarket. Very careful cutting is required with lots of patience to cut it around all the internals.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

If it hasn't gone too far this stuff works, also available on fleabay
http://www.greygate.com/product/plastic-polish/

Martin


----------

